# Late to the party.



## geisha (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello.

I was looking at my history of posts, and realized I never did the formal introduction thingy. So, here we go.

I'm a married, stay-at-home mom to triplets, 2 girls, 1 boy, and formerly a high school English teacher. I have a masters in English, but that means nada, zilch, zippo, when it comes to writing creatively. My training was focused in research, theory and criticism, but that was so very long ago. Won't even admit how long. I'm rusty suffice it to say, and often distracted by home matters. I have a passion for writing and reading though, and have always wanted to force myself to write creatively in a more serious manner. 

I like intelligent conversation, good wit, and people who admit when they don't know about something. I'm a little bit high brow, a little bit low brow, and too flirty at times for my own good. 

My username is one I use on another forum as well. Just fyi, the most accurate translation of geisha is not prostitute, but artist. I'm aspiring to earn that name at some point. 

See you 'round the watering hole. 

Geisha


----------



## wacker (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Geisha. Good to have you on board.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello to you, Geisha, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey, Geisha. Welcome to the community.


----------



## geisha (Sep 4, 2008)

Hawke, Nickie, wacker....thank you all kindly.


----------



## flashgordon (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Geisha, and thank you for the clarification on the name. Most things get messed up in the translation.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 4, 2008)

You joined nearly a year ago and you're just now getting around to introducing yourself!?  Sheesh, manners, manners...  

Only joking, welcome (finally!)


----------



## geisha (Sep 4, 2008)

Flashgordon - glad you can appreciate how things get caught up in translation. I didn't want to show my wanton side right off the bat. ;-)

Tiamat10 - Wow! Some harassment, I see. Now I feel right at home. Thanks!


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome, geisha. Hope you enjoy it here. Uh.. if you didn't you probably wouldn't bother introduce yourself a year later, but you know what I mean.


----------



## geisha (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you writerdude 

Just finally getting more time during my day for writing and posting - all three kids are in school all day now - so hoping to participate a bit more.


----------



## Shinn (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi there


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the WF.


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2008)

> I have a masters in English, but that means nada, zilch, zippo, when it comes to writing creatively



I think me and you are going to get on just fine. Although, I say that to all the women I know.:smile:

Welcome to the forum, Geisha.


----------



## alanmt (Sep 8, 2008)

These are not the memoirs of a queen or princess. These are memoirs of a different kind.


----------



## Damien. (Sep 8, 2008)

You like good wit? Bad site. 

Erm... what else...

You've got a new pic, alanmt. 

Welcome.


----------



## geisha (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you all very much. If wit is lacking here Damien, then I will get my fix elsewhere. I'm sure I can find many other reasons to hang around however. 

Sam - glad you think we'll get along.


----------

